# What fuel consumption do you get?



## Amphibian (Jun 13, 2011)

Another question about the B514. The previous van was a 1995 B544 with 2.5 TD, which did 30 mpg on motorways and 26 mpg on ordinary roads. The B514 does (according to the trip computer) 22 mpg on motorways and between 22 and 26 on ordinary roads. It has the 2.3 130 Multijet and I didn't expect it to do so much worse on fuel. The vans weigh the same, and the 514 has better aerodynamics and 6 gears. I had the ECU checked with the Fiat diagnostic device and nothing was found. I tried an ECU upgrade chip and the power was better, but economy fell to 20 mpg. Dropping cruising speed by 5 mph only gave another 2 mpg. I would have to drive at 50 max to do as well as the 544 did at 70 mph. This can't be right can it?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Don't know about your model Amphibian but we've just covered 8,000 miles in a Turkey round trip in our 2.8jtd Fiat and got 27mpg compared to previous 23-25. How? I think a combination of cruising on motorways more slowly than previously (around 100kph) and being forced to slow down by so many speed restrictions in Turkey and elsewhere - typically 80kph-90kph on dual carriageways.

I also cruised down quite a few hills though I'm not sure whether that actually reduces the fuel going into the cylinders or not.

Harry


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

My B584 with the 2.8 TD engine did 30.9 mpg last year on 3k mile holiday.
Fairly mixed roads but cruising at 50 - 55 mph.

I find it's the speed that makes the biggest difference.


----------



## Amphibian (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks chaps, but the question remains - why the big difference between vehicles?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Your new one is a Euro 4, and probably has less miles on it.

I have found the the newer Euro 4 & 5 engines are not as good on Derv. as the older ones.

I also find the engines needs a good few miles on to be at there best.



Richard...


----------



## Amphibian (Jun 13, 2011)

RichardnGill said:


> Your new one is a Euro 4, and probably has less miles on it.
> 
> I have found the the newer Euro 4 & 5 engines are not as good on Derv. as the older ones.
> 
> ...


Interesting. The B544 was on 87k and the 514 is on 15k. Will it be at its best before I am too old to drive it?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fiats 6 speed gear boxes are a bit of a white elephant.
My old 2 litre scudo with 5 speed box returned 44 mpg at worst even when driven like a car. $8 when driven with a lighter right foot.

Replacement scudo with 2 litre engine and 6 speed box has to be driven at no more than 55 mph to return 40/41 mpg.
When driven like the old van we get 32/34 mpg.



Technological progress does not always equal better fuel efficiency.

dave p


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The only accurate way to measure fuel economy in mpg is by using the brim to brim method,resetting the odometer,converting litres used to gallons and then divided miles travelled by gallons used.

Having said that the trip computer on my Nissan car is fairly accurate.I have checked it using the brim to brim method and compared it with the trip computer and it was only 0.2 mpg different. 

I don't know how accurate the Fiat trip computer on the X250 is,I haven't got one on my 2.8JTD.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Amphibian said:


> RichardnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Your new one is a Euro 4, and probably has less miles on it.
> ...


I have found that since my mileage hit 20,000 the consumption is gradually improving. Round trip to Spain in November 26.5; in April/May this year went up to 27.1.

In each case fully loaded to 3850 kgs most of the time cruising on motorways at around 60 mph true speed according to GPS navigator, no headwinds or other affecting factors on either trip.

Engine is 3.0 Fiat


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

As part of my job at work I look after a small fleet of vans. If a new van starts out returning 40MPG I normally find it will be up to 45 ish when it get over 25,000 miles on it. 

My own cars give similar results, my current VW Passat 2.0 TDI CR is not yet 2 year old with 71,000 miles and I have just looked back on the fuel records and found that after 28,000 miles the MPG has been fairly constant. And around 10% better than the first 20,000 miles. The first 20,000 miles it averaged 44.34, MPG. The average MPG for 28,000 to 48,000 is 48.78 MPG 

I have to keep a record of all the fuel used on an Exel sheet. So these finding are real world an accurate.

My motorhome is just over 2 years old with 11,000 miles and it is still improving and I dont expect it to be at its best for another 2 years yet. When it was new 19 MPG was the normal, but now I regularly see 22 MPG. Hopefully I might get to see 23 or even 24 MPG if I keep it long enough.


Again with new Euro 4 & 5 engines they all seem to use more fuel that there older equivalents, I have been told that it is to do with emissions and how the engine has to burn the fuel. Not sure why but that is the price we all have to pay for cleaner air.


Richard...


----------

